# freebsd 8.1 - usb net udav - interface going UP & DOWN - slow performance



## bobdoll2 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

I recently upgraded from a beta 8.0 to sable 8.1. When i first install the beta 8.0 i had to patch if_udav.c to make my USB Ethernet controller work (path got checked-in). It was working fine. Now on 8.1 stable the controller goes UP and DOWN all the time, and once there are a few connections the performance does down dramatical.

Unfortunalty the usb/net driver structure has changed a lot so i can't fall back to the old module (well, may be but it seems complicated and i'm not a driver expert). I saw some other USB NIC seem to have the same problem in 8.1.

Does anybody has any clue as to how to make it work back to normal ?


```
udav0: <DM9601 USB NNC product 0x9601, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on usbus0
miibus1: <MII bus> on udav0
ukphy1: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 0 on miibus1
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on udav0
ue0: Ethernet address: xxxx
```

devinfo:

```
udav0 pnpinfo vendor=0x0a46 product=0x9601 devclass=0x00 devsubclass=0x00 sernum="" release=0x0101 intclass=0x00 intsubclass=0x00 at bus=1 
hubaddr=1 port=0 devaddr=2 interface=0
                miibus1
                  ukphy1 pnpinfo oui=0x606e model=0xc rev=0x0 at phyno=0
```


----------

